# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  مهم : رحلة أون لاين ( الجمعة 1\7 ) ، تأكيد الحضور ...

## Deimos

*بعد إجماع معظم المتداخلين تم الإتفاق علي قيام الرحلة يوم الجمعة القادم الأول من يوليو بجزيرة توتي حيث سيكون التجمع في حدائق الهيلتون الساعة التاسعة صباحاً ...
وتم تحديد مبلغ 15 ج للعضو ...

علي الراغبين تأكيد الحضور في هذا البوست وتحويل مبلغ المساهمة إلي رقم الهاتف 0912523021 ...

نرجو الإسراع في تأكيد الحضور ودفع الشيرنج نسبة لضيق الزمن ...

جزيرة توتي إقتراح قابل للتغيير ...







تنبيه :
تم تخفيض مبلغ المساهمة من 30 ج إلي 15 ج وذلك لأن الأعزاء صفوة كردفان تبرعوا بخروف الرحلة ... 







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

مساهمة صفوة كردفان لرحلة اون لاين الكبري
خروف حمري ماركة أفووووووووووووا





 وبمبادرة طيبة من صفوة كردفان سيتم تكريم الرائع عجبكو ...

*

----------


## مايقومابي

*قول واحد !
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*2
بس صعبة 
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*مافي طريقه تتعدل لي الجمعه البعدا ان امكن
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*3 
مرفوعة للقوة ماشين

*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
4 ان شاء الله
شوف لي رقم سوداني
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله  


قول   (باسكال)  يا عزو  ...

*

----------


## Deimos

*ماشين كويس يا شباب .. وفي إنتظار البقية ...

كورنر :
يا مرتضي الجمعة الجاية بعيدة لكن لو شايفين نأجلها براحتكم ماعندنا مشكلة بس الناس تتفق علي رأي ...

*

----------


## yassirali66

*كردفان حاضره بتكريم عجبكو ورحلة اون لاين
*

----------


## yassirali66

* اخواني احباب الزعيم
==========

جاءنا تكليف جديد لفارس لم نعرف عنه الا دماثة الخلق وكريم المعشر
عرفنا حبه للزعيم وعشقه اللامتناهي له..شاهدنا روعته في ردوده علي زملاءه
واهتمامه باخبار الزعيم 
انه 

عجبــــــــــــــــــكو

 في حبه للزعيم لا يجد الكلل ولا الملل الي قلبه طريقا...لذا كان هذا  التكليف الرائع من الاداره ...واختيار احسب انه قد نال العلامه الكامله
حقيقه تمنيت ان اري عزو مشرفا عاما وقد تحقق الامر ولم تدعنا الاداره ان  نكمل فرحتنا فاردفتنا بهذا الخبر المفرح الذي اثلج صدور جميع الصفوه...
ادمعت الاعين فرحا ياعجبكو فابت كردفان الا ان تشاركمم الفرحه بتكريمه لكم  عبر منبر مريخاب اون لاين.....ستكون الفرحه فرحتين ان شاء الله لذا جمعنا  بين رحلة اون لاين  وتكريم عجبكو الكردفاني داخل الرحله...كيف ؟...دي  المفاجاه
الف الف مليون مبروك ياغالي...  

*

----------


## yassirali66

*سيتم التنسيق مع عزو 24
ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*سجل عندك يا بدل (المشرف العام) مؤكد حضورنا
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*والله ياعزو اتمني ان اكون بينكم في هذه الرحله حتي اتعرف عليكم من قرب 
لكن عندي كورس في الخرطوم يوم 5\6 ومابقدر اجي مرتين صعبه اشان كدا 
والفيه الخير يعملا ربونا
                        	*

----------


## الرايقة

*تحياتنا
ويارب رحلة جميلة وممتعة وتزيد من الروابط والمحبة بين الناس وباذن الله سوف نكون حضورا عبر التفاصيل ومتابعة الرحلة اول باول 
ودمتم احلي واروع
*

----------


## اواب محمد

*تلاتيييييييييييييين..؟؟!!!!

ها زول ها..!!


دحين دي رحلة توتي ولا هاواي..؟؟!!
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*حضور ان شاء اله..
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*حضور انشاء الله
*

----------


## ميرغنى تاج السر

*حاضرين ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*مساهمة صفوة كردفان لرحلة اون لاين الكبري
خروف حمري ماركة أفووووووووووووا

*

----------


## yassirali66

*وسام تكريم عجبكو وشهادة التكريم ستصل عزو  بواستطة افراس الرسائل وسيقوم اخي عزو بالتكريم بالانابه عن صفوة كردفان
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

والله ياعزو اتمني ان اكون بينكم في هذه الرحله حتي اتعرف عليكم من قرب 
لكن عندي كورس في الخرطوم يوم 5\6 ومابقدر اجي مرتين صعبه اشان كدا 
والفيه الخير يعملا ربونا



علي الطــــــــــــلاق تجي ... كتيرة علينا يا مرتضي ؟؟؟
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*والله ياعزنا ماكتيره عليكم بس انت عارف العمل العام ونحنا شغلنا حساس شديد كمان
والله انا اسي ماصدقت الكورس دا جاني اشان اجي الخرطوم
وياحبيبنا مافي عوجه لمن نجي نلاقيكم والايام جايه كتييييييييير
ورحله سعيده باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

والله ياعزنا ماكتيره عليكم بس انت عارف العمل العام ونحنا شغلنا حساس شديد كمان
والله انا اسي ماصدقت الكورس دا جاني اشان اجي الخرطوم
وياحبيبنا مافي عوجه لمن نجي نلاقيكم والايام جايه كتييييييييير
ورحله سعيده باذن الله




والله يا مرتضي لو بيدي نأجلها لكن خلاص ياسر حيرسل الخروف يوم الأربعاء يعني لازم نعملها يوم الجمعة ...

حاول بأي طريقة ... ومديرك الجلفوط ده أقطعو معاه ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اواب محمد
					

تلاتيييييييييييييين..؟؟!!!!

ها زول ها..!!


دحين دي رحلة توتي ولا هاواي..؟؟!!




شوف الراجل ود الرجال عمل شنو .. وتجي إنت تقول 30 كتيرة ...
أيها الصحفي المخضرم !!!!

 صحي صحفي بدل فاقد ... أقترح عليك عشان تساهم معانا أعمل لينا إعلان في العمو بتاعك ...







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

مساهمة صفوة كردفان لرحلة اون لاين الكبري
خروف حمري ماركة أفووووووووووووا





*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرايقة
					

تحياتنا
ويارب رحلة جميلة وممتعة وتزيد من الروابط والمحبة بين الناس وباذن الله سوف نكون حضورا عبر التفاصيل ومتابعة الرحلة اول باول 
ودمتم احلي واروع



ما بنعفيك .. تجي تجي ... بناتنا ديل البونسهم منو ...
والحيعمل الكمونية منو ...
ماتقولي لي البرنسيسة ولا قنوان ... الرحلة الفاتت 4 بنات ويا كافي البلاء بصل ما بيعرفوا يقطعوه ...

*

----------


## عجبكو

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 4 ( الأعضاء 4 والزوار 0)
‏عجبكو, ‏حسكو, ‏عبدالعزيز24+, ‏yassirali66+


يا عزو و ياسر الرايقة ما تزوق 

تخريمة 

يا عزو امسك في حسكو قوي قالو بيعرف يظبط الكمونيبة تهي تهي
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*انت خليك من زوغان الرايقه ياعجبكو انت الماتزوق هههههههه
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

شوف الراجل ود الرجال عمل شنو .. وتجي إنت تقول 30 كتيرة ...
أيها الصحفي المخضرم !!!!

صحي صحفي بدل فاقد ... أقترح عليك عشان تساهم معانا أعمل لينا إعلان في العمو بتاعك ...



 
لحدي ما تلاقو العمود بتاعي عشان تقروهو...الوقت داك بكون جلد الخروف بقى سعن..!!


:c030::c030:
                        	*

----------


## wadalhaja

*معاكم انشاء الله يا عزو
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

وسام تكريم عجبكو وشهادة التكريم ستصل عزو بواستطة افراس الرسائل وسيقوم اخي عزو بالتكريم بالانابه عن صفوة كردفان



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
والله ي جماعة اول مرة اشوف لي زول مكرم وما يحضر
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

 اخواني احباب الزعيم
==========

جاءنا تكليف جديد لفارس لم نعرف عنه الا دماثة الخلق وكريم المعشر
عرفنا حبه للزعيم وعشقه اللامتناهي له..شاهدنا روعته في ردوده علي زملاءه
واهتمامه باخبار الزعيم 
انه 

عجبــــــــــــــــــكو

في حبه للزعيم لا يجد الكلل ولا الملل الي قلبه طريقا...لذا كان هذا التكليف الرائع من الاداره ...واختيار احسب انه قد نال العلامه الكامله
حقيقه تمنيت ان اري عزو مشرفا عاما وقد تحقق الامر ولم تدعنا الاداره ان نكمل فرحتنا فاردفتنا بهذا الخبر المفرح الذي اثلج صدور جميع الصفوه...
ادمعت الاعين فرحا ياعجبكو فابت كردفان الا ان تشاركمم الفرحه بتكريمه لكم عبر منبر مريخاب اون لاين.....ستكون الفرحه فرحتين ان شاء الله لذا جمعنا بين رحلة اون لاين وتكريم عجبكو الكردفاني داخل الرحله...كيف ؟...دي المفاجاه
الف الف مليون مبروك ياغالي... 




تكريم عجبكـــــــــــــــــــــو تكريم لجميع اهل كردفان وانا منهم (يا عجبكو بعدين تقسم لي معاك الهدية :ANSmile09::ANSmile09::ANSmile09:) مش نحن اولاد بلد ؟؟؟ 
الا قولوا لى الخروف دا ما حمرى ناس كردفان جابو ليكم واحد من النيل الابيض ولا شنو ؟؟؟:JC_hurrah::JC_hurrah:
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*هووووووووووووووووووى يا جماعة ما وريتونا نجيب المزز بتاعتنا ولا نجى عزابة يا عبد العزيز ؟؟؟
واها اذا جبنا الجكس معانا ندفع ليهم الشيرنق ولا بعتبروا ضيوف وكدة ؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

 اخواني احباب الزعيم
==========

جاءنا تكليف جديد لفارس لم نعرف عنه الا دماثة الخلق وكريم المعشر
عرفنا حبه للزعيم وعشقه اللامتناهي له..شاهدنا روعته في ردوده علي زملاءه
واهتمامه باخبار الزعيم 
انه 

عجبــــــــــــــــــكو

 في حبه للزعيم لا يجد الكلل ولا الملل الي قلبه طريقا...لذا كان هذا  التكليف الرائع من الاداره ...واختيار احسب انه قد نال العلامه الكامله
حقيقه تمنيت ان اري عزو مشرفا عاما وقد تحقق الامر ولم تدعنا الاداره ان  نكمل فرحتنا فاردفتنا بهذا الخبر المفرح الذي اثلج صدور جميع الصفوه...
ادمعت الاعين فرحا ياعجبكو فابت كردفان الا ان تشاركمم الفرحه بتكريمه لكم  عبر منبر مريخاب اون لاين.....ستكون الفرحه فرحتين ان شاء الله لذا جمعنا  بين رحلة اون لاين  وتكريم عجبكو الكردفاني داخل الرحله...كيف ؟...دي  المفاجاه
الف الف مليون مبروك ياغالي...  





يستحق عجبكو هذا التكريم  واكثر 
*

----------


## الرايقة

*سلام  يارائعين  انا بجي الرحلة ومافي شايقية بتزوغ بس عجبكو يعمل الكمونية وحسكو يغسل العدة وبعدين التكريم يكون للرايقة اها رايكم شنو
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*حضووووووووووووووووووووووووور
بس كترو الشية

*

----------


## Deimos

*إستلمت من الأخ مصعب الجاك مبلغ 15 ج ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*إستلمت من الأخ mido77 مبلغ 17 ج تحويل رصيد ...

*

----------


## Deimos

*يا جماعة الزول الماشي يحول القروش ... الرحلة بعد بكرة ... والزمن ضايق ...

*

----------


## حامدالوالى

*معاكم ان شاء الله
وحاحول ليك المبلغ رصيد يا عبد العزيز
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*يا عزو استلم ...... رصيد + القيمة المضافة 
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

شوف لي رقم سوداني



الملح بيجيب ليك الضغط اعمل حسابك..:h3:
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*ان شااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااءالله تطرشق...:sm20::sm20:
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

ماتقولي لي البرنسيسة ولا قنوان ... الرحلة الفاتت 4 بنات ويا كافي البلاء بصل ما بيعرفوا يقطعوه ...



 
:hehehmn::hehehmn::1 (22)::1 (22):

قال بصل ما بيعرفو يعملو قال..طيب الغرنجال داك الكباو منو:4_16_1:
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

ان شااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااءالله تطرشق...:sm20::sm20:





يااااااااااااااااااااا حاااااااااااااااااااااااااااقدة ده كلو عشان بعد ده بيطعوهو معاك ناشف يا حليل زمن البرنسيسة بتكون اول زول بيجي تهي تهي هسي :cooking: بس هههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*‏البرنسيسه, ‏musab aljak, ‏عجبكو 

قالو الخروف شرد :h3::h3::h3:
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

يااااااااااااااااااااا حاااااااااااااااااااااااااااقدة ده كلو عشان بعد ده بيطعوهو معاك ناشف يا حليل زمن البرنسيسة بتكون اول زول بيجي تهي تهي هسي :cooking: بس هههههههههههههههههه



 
:spor::z3lan1::spor::z3lan1:
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة wadalhaja
					

معاكم انشاء الله يا عزو



حبابك يا زعيـــم ...

كورنر :
وينك ياراجل مشتاقين ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
والله ي جماعة اول مرة اشوف لي زول مكرم وما يحضر




وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

مافي طريقة يزوغ يا عيساوي ... نحن جهزنا السلبه والكلبشات ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

هووووووووووووووووووى يا جماعة ما وريتونا نجيب المزز بتاعتنا ولا نجى عزابة يا عبد العزيز ؟؟؟
واها اذا جبنا الجكس معانا ندفع ليهم الشيرنق ولا بعتبروا ضيوف وكدة ؟؟؟؟



حبابهم ألف يا زعيـــــم ... والشيرنق بتعاهم × 2 طوالي ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرايقة
					

سلام  يارائعين  انا بجي الرحلة ومافي شايقية بتزوغ بس عجبكو يعمل الكمونية وحسكو يغسل العدة وبعدين التكريم يكون للرايقة اها رايكم شنو



عجبكو بيعمل الكمونية بس جيبي معاك كرتونة فلاجيل ...

كورنر :
مافي مشكلة طلباتك أوامر ... :ICON31:
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

حضووووووووووووووووووووووووور
بس كترو الشية




 علم وينفــــذ ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حامدالوالى
					

معاكم ان شاء الله
وحاحول ليك المبلغ رصيد يا عبد العزيز
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله



عشرة علي عشرة يا غالي ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة jafaros
					

يا عزو استلم ...... رصيد + القيمة المضافة 



بالدولار يا جعفروز ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

‏البرنسيسه, ‏musab aljak, ‏عجبكو 

قالو الخروف شرد :h3::h3::h3:



الخروف حولوهو لينا رصيد يشرد وين تاني ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

يااااااااااااااااااااا حاااااااااااااااااااااااااااقدة ده كلو عشان بعد ده بيطعوهو معاك ناشف يا حليل زمن البرنسيسة بتكون اول زول بيجي تهي تهي هسي :cooking: بس هههههههههههههههههه



يا حليل البرنسيسة ... :a38: :a38: :a38:
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

:hehehmn::hehehmn::1 (22)::1 (22):

قال بصل ما بيعرفو يعملو قال..طيب الغرنجال داك الكباو منو:4_16_1:



في ذمتك طلعت كيــــــــف ...
شية في قندهار مافي زيها ...

*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

ان شااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااءالله تطرشق...:sm20::sm20:



يا حاقدة ... إن شاء الله من باب البيت ما يخلوك تمرقي ... :club: :club: :club:
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*الخميس آخر يوم لدفع الشيرنق وفي إنتظار مساهماتكم لبدء التجهيز ...
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
إجتهدت ان اكون معكم 
واكدت حضوري
خاصة اني لم اري توتي الا مرة خاطفة وغير محسوبة كنا جيناها عشان دايرين واحد نشيلو
ما شفت اي شيئ 
ولا استمتعت 
المهم
انا الان مريض ولا استطيع الحضور غدا
ومع ذلك التزم بالشير
بارقام كروت شحن
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

المهم
انا الان مريض ولا استطيع الحضور غدا




سلامتك والالم بيزول ******كفارة ليك يازول 
 انشاء الله اجر وعافية
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

سلامتك والالم بيزول ******كفارة ليك يازول 
 انشاء الله اجر وعافية



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الله يسلمك
اللهم ااااااااااااامين
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
إجتهدت ان اكون معكم 
واكدت حضوري
خاصة اني لم اري توتي الا مرة خاطفة وغير محسوبة كنا جيناها عشان دايرين واحد نشيلو
ما شفت اي شيئ 
ولا استمتعت 
المهم
انا الان مريض ولا استطيع الحضور غدا
ومع ذلك التزم بالشير
بارقام كروت شحن



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

ألف كفارة ليك ياغالي وإن شاء الله أجر وعافية ... لحدي بكرة ربنا كريم وإن شاء الله تكون معانا ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*إستلمت من الأخ jafros مبلغ 15 ج ...

*

----------


## Deimos

*إستلمت من الأخ خالد عيساوي مبلغ 30 ج ...

*

----------


## Deimos

*إستلمت من الأخ حامد الوالي مبلغ 17 ج ...

*

----------


## jafaros

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

إستلمت من الأخ jafros مبلغ 15 ج ...



في داعي للكشوف دا .....:4_16_1::4_16_1:
:1 (22):
                        	*

----------


## حامدالوالى

*المطره صابه وين؟
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*إستلمت من الأخ عبد العظيم مبلغ 15 ج ...

*

----------


## Deimos

*إستلمت من الأخت الرايقة مبلغ 16 ج ...

*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حامدالوالى
					

المطره صابه وين؟



صباح الخير قوم أكوي وإستحم عشان ما نفوتك ... الصباح صبـــــــح ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*التحرك اليوم الجمعة بإذن الله الساعة العاشرة صباحاً من حدائق الهيلتون ...

*

----------


## المحترف

*ياخوانا انا جاي السودان بعد عيد رمضان 
جهزو لينا رحلة 
خروفا مااااااااكن
                        	*

----------

